# family of 5 looking for a church home



## Illinoisbound (Feb 23, 2011)

We live in the McDonough area and are currently non-active members of Sharon Baptist Church.  We have tried a few here and there but just haven't found a place to call home which has only led us to not going any where at all.  This is not what we want or need, especially for our kids.  We need to get back to the basics and get plugged in some where.   We are looking to be entertained, just a place to serve and be fed spiritually.
Any suggestions?


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Baptist Tabernacle    10119 Access Road    Covington, Georgia 30014    (770) 786-7775
Independent, Fundamental, King James Bible Believing.
http://thebaptisttabernacle.com/ check this church out.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 23, 2011)

praying God will lead you to his house


----------



## chris waddell (Feb 23, 2011)

there is a church in waverly hall idk if thats to far i dont know were your town is lol


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 24, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> The Baptist Tabernacle    10119 Access Road    Covington, Georgia 30014    (770) 786-7775
> Independent, Fundamental, King James Bible Believing.
> http://thebaptisttabernacle.com/ check this church out.



Thanks but I think Covington is a little bit too far.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 24, 2011)

chris waddell said:


> there is a church in waverly hall idk if thats to far i dont know were your town is lol



Thanks, I have never heard of Waverly Hall so my guess is it is not anywhere close to where I live.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 24, 2011)

McDonough Baptist Tabernacle there them.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 24, 2011)

Payers sent,that God will steer you to the right church and that it will have a good crowd of kids the same age as yours.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is too far on the other side of town or not...in Jonesboro.

http://www.berachahbiblechurch.org/

I know one of the associate pastors.  Wherever your family ends up, may you help meet the spiritual needs of that church as well as have your own spiritual needs met by the believers there.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't live in your area but have visited this church and throughly enjoyed it..   Eastridge Community Church, 863 Highway 142 East, Covington, GA 30014

RW


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 25, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Payers sent,that God will steer you to the right church and that it will have a good crowd of kids the same age as yours.



thank you very much


----------



## formula1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re:*

Illinoisbound,

Come on over and see me at Eagle's Landing 1st Baptist.  It fits our family and I'm a hard one to please.

http://www.eagleslanding.org/


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 25, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> The Baptist Tabernacle    10119 Access Road    Covington, Georgia 30014    (770) 786-7775
> Independent, Fundamental, King James Bible Believing.
> http://thebaptisttabernacle.com/ check this church out.



I checked out their website and they appear to be a sound Bible believing church. I'd go to this one if it was me.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 25, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Illinoisbound,
> 
> Come on over and see me at Eagle's Landing 1st Baptist.  It fits our family and I'm a hard one to please.
> 
> http://www.eagleslanding.org/



We might have to do that Eddie.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 25, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> I checked out their website and they appear to be a sound Bible believing church. I'd go to this one if it was me.



Thanks but Covington is to far.


----------



## whiz (Feb 27, 2011)

illinoisbound said:


> thanks but i think covington is a little bit too far.



move closer to the church.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 28, 2011)

woodsman69 said:


> i checked out their website and they appear to be a sound bible believing church. I'd go to this one if it was me.



amen.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Illinoisbound said:


> Thanks but Covington is to far.



Just check and see id you found a church. If you have not you can try Peoples Baptist and it is in McDonough.


----------



## CATFISH1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dont know if thomaston is to far are not. But there is a new church there called the storehouse. We have god there and it is a good curch with good people. It is on highway 19 in upson county. U can pm me if u would like to know more


----------



## BCPerry (Mar 22, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Illinoisbound,
> 
> Come on over and see me at Eagle's Landing 1st Baptist.  It fits our family and I'm a hard one to please.
> 
> http://www.eagleslanding.org/



Come and see ME at Eagles Landing. We'd love to have you and your family!


----------



## twojrfans (Mar 23, 2011)

*A good Church for your family*

Hey I wanted to send you the web address to check out my families church. You can listen to previous messages to see if it's what you and your family are looking for. We are a laid back come as you are Church..."wear what you wear to Walmart" atmosphere. It's in Griffin, just below Hampton. Good luck and God bless:}
www.lastingimpactministries.com


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all I would like to thank everyone for their input.
I have great news.
I believe we have found our new church home.
We have being visiting at Eagles Landing Baptist Church and we love it.  We haven't made it official yet but it feels right.  It is obvious that God is alive and at work in this church.  It is the first church that we have been to since we left our old church that has just felt like we were where we were suppose to be.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re:*

Praise God for you and your family Jeff!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glory to God. I was recently in the same situation as your family. I am glad your  family has found a good home to worship the Lord.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Eddie and Jeremy.  We are very excited about it.  It has been a long time coming.  We have been praying for this and thankfully so have some of ya'll.  We really appreciate all of the advise and encouragement we got from this forum.


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2011)

Illinoisbound said:


> First of all I would like to thank everyone for their input.
> I have great news.
> I believe we have found our new church home.
> We have being visiting at Eagles Landing Baptist Church and we love it.  We haven't made it official yet but it feels right.  It is obvious that God is alive and at work in this church.  It is the first church that we have been to since we left our old church that has just felt like we were where we were suppose to be.



Great news, I went to Eagles Landing first baptist for a little over a year when I was still living in Mcdonough. If you decide you want to try out another one,My current one is Oak hill in Griffin. Not sure what side of Mcdonough you live on and if it worth the drive for you, but I will say I drive 35 minutes one way to go there. We just got a new pastor and he is great. This is our new website http://www.oakhillbaptist.org/Home.html


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2011)

That's great news! I'm glad you and your family found a church.


----------

